# Small gold scrap lot on ebay 222Grams varius stuff



## Ellie (Jul 27, 2013)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261254078498

thnx for looking


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 27, 2013)

I would not tear everything apart, if I don't want to recover by myself. It will lower the price you will get, at least by those buyers, who are not blinded easily by all the shining.


----------



## Ellie (Jul 28, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> I would not tear everything apart, if I don't want to recover by myself. It will lower the price you will get, at least by those buyers, who are not blinded easily by all the shining.



what u mean?the starting price is 1$ ... the shipping cost is the exact ill pay for registeed shipping worldwide.
U mean this not worth nothing after processed? Im not gold recovery expert just selling Some hardware.
Anyway thnx in Advance


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know, what you are talking about. I have not said anything of what you understood or assumed. I said, you will get a better price by refiners, if you don't break everything apart. You are posting this in a refiner's forum. We all know exactly what the gold in a broken eprom looks like and how much it is. Virginal material, that is not broken up and tattered is more worth. It was only a kind advice from my side.


----------



## Ellie (Jul 28, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> I don't know, what you are talking about. I have not said anything of what you understood or assumed.



Sorry English isnt my first lang.....And i confused on what u mean about


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 28, 2013)

I edited:


> I said, you will get a better price by refiners, if you don't break everything apart. You are posting this in a refiner's forum. We all know exactly what the gold in a broken eprom looks like and how much it is. Virginal material, that is not broken up and tattered is more worth. It was only a kind advice from my side.


----------



## Ellie (Jul 28, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> I edited:
> 
> 
> > I said, you will get a better price by refiners, if you don't break everything apart. You are posting this in a refiner's forum. We all know exactly what the gold in a broken eprom looks like and how much it is. Virginal material, that is not broken up and tattered is more worth. It was only a kind advice from my side.




Now u are clear 
thnx for the advice Solar_plasma!


----------

